# Hover Bover!



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2010)

Am I imagining it, or has the hover popup facility died again?


----------



## potsy (5 Oct 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Am I imagining it, or has the hover popup facility died again?



Working for me Colin,might need to 'clear cookies'


----------



## ianrauk (5 Oct 2010)

Working for me too..


----------



## ColinJ (5 Oct 2010)

It definitely wasn't working for me earlier, but I shut the browser down and relaunched it and all is now well - _strange_!


----------



## Shaun (7 Oct 2010)

Ghost in the machine?


----------



## mcshroom (27 Oct 2010)

Has it fallen over again?

Instead of a the normal thread preview I'm just getting "view result" in chrome. checked in Firefox and the same "view result" popup appeared instead of the topic preview.

[edit] The hover seems to work in the forums themselves, but not on the "View New Content" pages


----------



## ColinJ (27 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Has it fallen over again?
> 
> Instead of a the normal thread preview I'm just getting "view result" in chrome. checked in Firefox and the same "view result" popup appeared instead of the topic preview.
> 
> [edit] The hover seems to work in the forums themselves, but not on the "View New Content" pages


Same for me...


----------



## Jerry Atrik (27 Oct 2010)

Same here !


----------



## summerdays (27 Oct 2010)

mcshroom said:


> Has it fallen over again?
> 
> Instead of a the normal thread preview I'm just getting "view result" in chrome. checked in Firefox and the same "view result" popup appeared instead of the topic preview.



Ditto - on Chrome on two different machines.


----------



## summerdays (28 Oct 2010)

Don't know if it makes much difference which set-up we are using ... I'm using Cleancut.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (28 Oct 2010)

and me, Firefox on two different pcs, one win7 one ubuntu


----------



## numbnuts (29 Oct 2010)

it's not working again


----------



## Theseus (29 Oct 2010)

'tis OK here in IE7 

ETA: oops, just noticed you are talking about new posts, not in forums. I don't use that feature so my comment probably means nothing.


----------

